# Lance the matchmaker!



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I did this last time but I went MIA! Anyways, post here and I'll guess who you are compatible with in this forum.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Sign me up! Again!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I match you with Nyx.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Sign me up.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

ok cool that sounds good sign me up also


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sign me up Mr. Matchmaker.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Res said:


> Sign me up.


Skyline




hotgirlinfl said:


> ok cool that sounds good how do you do that?


Treebob


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Sign me up Mr. Matchmaker.


Nemesis:laughing:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> I match you with Nyx.












Works for me.roud:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> Skyline


Why do you say that?

Side-note: the song I'm listening to now actually has the word "skyline" in it, so maybe it was meant to be after all, haha.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Res said:


> Why do you say that?


I don't know. Call it intuition. hehe I get that vibe from both of you.:crazy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> I don't know. Call it intuition. hehe I get that vibe from both of you.:crazy:


That's what I thought :bored:

Thanks anyway.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> Nemesis:laughing:


It's because we're always in chat isn't it?:tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> It's because we're always in chat isn't it?:tongue:


No. I think you both compliment each other nicely. haha.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> No. I think you both compliment each other nicely. haha.


How so?:tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> How so?:tongue:


Ok, you asked for it.

One is a babbling idiot the other is a babbling bitch. jkjk:crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> Ok, you asked for it.
> 
> One is a babbling idiot the other is a babbling bitch. jkjk:crazy:


Time to bring out the explosives, I'm taking this whole place with me.:tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Time to bring out the explosives, I'm taking this whole place with me.:tongue:


*readies the defuser kit*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

No need, Lance. I already catapuilted the explosives to the moon. I just hope no INFPs reply to this thread, in which case I would most-likely be responsible.

*runs* :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> *readies the defuser kit*


*readies the anti-defuser-kit device*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

* and I'm Nephilim. I know you knew, but still thought I'd let out the secret now.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> * and I'm Nephilim. I know you knew, but still thought I'd let out the secret now.*


It's so not a secret if you've been on this forum. 
Or just paid attention. :happy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> haha wolfe.
> You mean you and her wouldn't stop crashing threads together and pissing Neph off. hahaha
> You two even look like each other for crying out loud.


*:O That's offensive to her appearance. She does not look like a male. Plus I don't look like an ENFP.  My nose is far to sharp while hers is more soft. =) Then again you've probably not seen her myspace pictures.*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *:O That's offensive to her appearance. She does not look like a male. Plus I don't look like an ENFP.  My nose is far to sharp while hers is more soft. =) Then again you've probably not seen her myspace pictures.*


*Getting creeped out*


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Trope said:


> Aren't they both guys? :mellow:


Sorry, Kysinor, I...just don't think it'd work between us. :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *:O That's offensive to her appearance. She does not look like a male. Plus I don't look like an ENFP.  My nose is far to sharp while hers is more soft. =) Then again you've probably not seen her myspace pictures.*


rofl ok lets put it this way.
Both of you have very similar poses. 
I still think you have a lot of similarites.
I'm not saying shes not attractive because she is a very pretty girl.
You are also attractive and you don't look like a girl.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> rofl ok lets put it this way.
> Both of you have very similar poses.
> I still think you have a lot of similarites.
> I'm not saying shes not attractive because she is a very pretty girl.
> You are also attractive and you don't look like a girl.


* It's only normal that we have similarities. We're both ENP's. So that makes us both Big Mouth, Creative, Awesome, Lazy, and Wild.  I'm just Brain while she's Pinky. You can't have one without the other 

 Yes, I agree she is a cutie.


Lance: ROFL! Laughing My Ass Off. She added me  She's stalker cat, not I.
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance, you have no idea about how deep the stalking can go. :wink:
Not that I'd know anything about that.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Oh please, says the girl that added me on a pornsite.

.... I mean... I didn't say anything. 
*


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Alhurriya said:


> Lance, you have no idea about how deep the stalking can go. :wink:
> Not that I'd know anything about that.


Oooh, I would! I admit it openly.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Alhurriya said:


> Lance, you have no idea about how deep the stalking can go. :wink:
> Not that I'd know anything about that.


I don't know. How deep can it go? Omg, *must remove pics of self*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> I don't know. How deep can it go? Omg, *must remove pics of self*


eww u scared me rofl :tongue:


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Lance said:


> Charlie I change my mind. I think you and Andrew Scott would fit nicely.:laughing:


hahah, that's funny you picked Roland originally. I adore his little ENFJ brain. We've been talking for the past week a little obsessively and have been creeping each other out with our ENFP/ ENFJ connection. 

And I think Andrew Scott has amazing incite. His INFJ gf is very lucky to have access to his sensitive NF soul. 

Your intuition is spot on. Bravo!:laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Trope said:


> Oooh, I would! I admit it openly.


Okay. So you can confirm for me that: 
finding school and childhood photos of a crush is totally not stalking him.
finding out a random person's name by accessing his profile on a dating site through a quiz result posted on a forum is also not stalking.
adding another crush's personal page to your bookmarks without actually sending a friend request is not creepy.
wanting to know every single detail about someone is totally normal.
all information voluntarily posted online by vic- er, person is fair game, regardless of whether it is located in the community through which you are acquainted with said person.

Hey, I just like finding information about people, even if I don't talk to that person a lot. What's so creepy about that? :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> eww u scared me rofl :tongue:


That is what I look like when I wake up.roud:




Charlie said:


> hahah, that's funny you picked Roland originally. I adore his little ENFJ brain. We've been talking for the past week a little obsessively and have been creeping each other out with our ENFP/ ENFJ connection.
> 
> And I think Andrew Scott has amazing incite. His INFJ gf is very lucky to have access to his sensitive NF soul.
> 
> Your intuition is spot on. Bravo!:laughing:


That post just made my night!:crazy:



Alhurriya said:


> Okay. So you can confirm for me that:
> 
> finding school and childhood photos of a crush is totally not stalking him.
> finding out a random person's name by accessing his profile on a dating site through a quiz result posted on a forum is also not stalking.
> ...


That is totally not stalking. That is getting information. Maybe you should consider being an investigator?:crazy::crazy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> That is what I look like when I wake up.roud:


You know Lance I can totally see myself with a ENFP male.
Even if he looked that way in the AM. 
There is this guy at work that is so much to be around and he is so a ENFP.
All the girls love him.
And yes I am a fan too. 
Like I am yours too.
I Just haven't dated one so I don't know how they are in a intimate level. 
Something I need to work on heheheroud:


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Lance said:


> That is what I look like when I wake up.roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon me while I "ENFP gush" all over you, but you're awesome. seriously. Thanks for starting this site. I've enjoyed losing some sleep over it. :laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance said:


> That is totally not stalking. That is getting information. Maybe you should consider being an investigator?:crazy::crazy:


Would you be willing to testify for me in court? And telling shano to chill a little. :tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> You know Lance I can totally see myself with a ENFP male.
> Even if he looked that way in the AM.
> There is this guy at work that is so much to be around and he is so a ENFP.
> All the girls love him.
> ...


Maybe you should try dating one! You date too many NT's. Try an NF for a change.:wink:



Charlie said:


> Pardon me while I "ENFP gush" all over you, but you're awesome. seriously. Thanks for starting this site. I've enjoyed losing some sleep over it. :laughing:


:shocked: OOOOooooo a compliment. :blushed: Thank you. I guess I was right to name it PersonalityCafe because people are losing sleep over it!



Alhurriya said:


> Would you be willing to testify for me in court? And telling shano to chill a little. :tongue:


Oh sure! :laughing: As long as I am placed in the witness protection program.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Alhurriya said:


> Okay. So you can confirm for me that:
> finding school and childhood photos of a crush is totally not stalking him.
> finding out a random person's name by accessing his profile on a dating site through a quiz result posted on a forum is also not stalking.
> adding another crush's personal page to your bookmarks without actually sending a friend request is not creepy.
> ...


Going down the list: 


Of course not.
If it is, they should have locked me up long ago.
I've learned that it's only creepy if the other person finds out.
What does normal mean again?
I thought everyone took that for granted as being true.



> Hey, I just like finding information about people, even if I don't talk to that person a lot. What's so creepy about that? :wink:


Nothing at all. I'm sure you've also taken into account that someone among us may decide to return the favor. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Lance said:


> I respect your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. you're a cop out! play the game....:tongue:

2. Do you have an endless supply of babies flicking people off?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Charlie said:


> 1. you're a cop out! play the game....:tongue:
> 
> 2. Do you have an endless supply of babies flicking people off?


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Lance said:


>


apparently.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Charlie said:


> apparently.


Really though. I don't know who I'm compatible with. I have a crush on all the girls here.:wink:



Roland787 said:


>


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Lance said:


> Really though. I don't know who I'm compatible with. I have a crush on all the girls here.:wink:


*and some of the guys.:tongue:*


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Match me pleasse roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ookami said:


> *and some of the guys.:tongue:*


Hehe. Maybe. I'm not out of the closet just yet. *OMG DID I JUST SAY THAT OUT LOUD!*



FleetFox said:


> Match me pleasse roud:


Ah your easy. snail is your match for sure. No doubt in my mind you two would click. She has not been active in the last couple of months though...:frustrating:


PersonalityCafe - View Profile: snail


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Damn, I was hoping for a middle finger baby so I can use this;









*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ookami said:


> *Damn, I was hoping for a middle finger baby so I can use this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Lance said:


>


----------

